
How to Develop Mental Toughness - bootload
https://www.themuse.com/advice/how-to-develop-mental-toughness-according-to-an-fbi-agent-who-had-to-do-it-to-survive
======
NickHaflinger
0\. Go to religious school and there learn to lie, cheat, steal and take
pleasure in other peoples misfortune.

..

6\. Take note of who is causing you problems at work and ensure they
experience problems in the future.*

* They obviously have too much free time on their hands .. help them fill it.

